# 04 350 foreman



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

A friend of mine has this bike. since he has owned it, we have worked on the rear brake assembly more times than I care to think about. For some reason to keeps freezing up and sticking open and the brakes don't work most of the time. We have replaced EVERY part in this assembly, I am out of options and dont know what else to do anymore. What would you suggest to repair this re-occurring problem?:thinking:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

im guessin u mean 450 foreman....is there mud and water in the brakes when yall fix em? unless the bike never sees mud or water, there is really no way to keep the brakes workin for any long periods of time


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

sorry, its actually a 350 foretrax.....sometimes there was water and mud in there, sometimes not.....its just worthless without brakes....any suggestions? is there a brake mod or something


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

its prolly a 350 rancher....but its not worthless without brakes. there is a disc brake conversion for the front brakes and for the rear also. gonna run about 700-800 bucks to do the front and back. all u really need is the front tho, he can get a kit from Superatv off ebay for $250 shipped. think im fixin to order a set myself


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

i'm just all jacked up.....your prolly right....i'll look into that kit off of ebay.....he needs to do something.......i'm tired of running into me on downgrades.....


----------



## rubiconrider (Aug 26, 2009)

grass and mud gets into the seal and cuts a groove into the the place on the hub where the seal rides and replacing the seal does nothing. im not too familiar with the 350's but i know the rubicons have a replacable sleeve on the right rear hub for this reason.


----------

